# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Ingegroeide haartjes

## Leentjeuuuh

Ik zit met een probleem, als ik mezelf onthaar (vooral schaamhaar) krijg ik na verloop van tijd veel ingegroeide haartjes. Als ik ze eruit trek met een pincet laten deze rode plekken, wat littekens worden achter. Wat absoluut NIET sexy is!!! Ik heb al op verschillende manieren geprobeert om te ontharen: scheren, waxen, met ontharingscreme, epileren. het heeft allemaal hetzelfde gevolg. Permanente laserontharing is voor mij voorlopig nog te duur. (student) Maar ik zou echt wel een manier willen vinden om zo weinig mogelijk ingegroeide haartjes te krijgen. Heeft iemand misschien enkele ideetjes?

----------


## pilvraagjes

af en toe beetje scrubben. En hoe vervelend het ook is, af en toe een paar dagen niet scheren, zodat de haartjes ook inderdaad door kunnen komen voor je ze af scheert. Zeker als je dan de dag ervoor gescrubt hebt, zal je geen ingegroeide haartjes meer hebben!

----------


## Katja

lastig.. ziet er niet echt sexy uit nee..

Je ingegroeide haartjes worden minder als je voor een langere tijd laat harsen. Niet meteen de eerste week maar echt na een tijdje zie je dat het minder wordt.

----------

